# Electric Guitars and Basses For Sale..



## Jay London (Apr 18, 2012)

Tuscany Rush White,Solid Mahogany body and Maple top, Mahogany neck and Indian Rosewood fretboard, set neck, gold hardware, vintage style tuners and pearl trapezoid fretboard inlays. 3200HKD.


Tuscany Black Rush Custom, Solid Mahogany body with Maple top and Ebony fretboard, set neck and cast-sealed tuners, Floyd Rose licensed bridge. 3200HKD.

Tuscany Nashville, solid Mahogany body and neck with Indian Rosewood fretboard, set neck and cast-sealed tuners. 2500HKD.

Tuscany Silverado trans-black Jazz bass, solid basswood body and quilted maple veneer top with matched headstock, Canadian hard maple neck and bound fretboard, active electronics with passive/active switch. 3200HKD.

Tuscany Swing white Jazz bass, Solid U.S Alder body w/Canadian hard maple neck and Indian Rosewood fretboard with white binding, Active electronics with push/pull control knob. 2700HKD.


Please Google these guitars and basses, read the reviews and check the retail prices. Please PM me for further details.


----------

